# Image exposure changes between develop and library mode



## Jasra (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

New user here, looking for some advice 

I have recently moved over from NX2 to LR 5 and starting to experiment with the develop module on some of my images. Last night I did some black and white conversions on an nef file. After getting the image to my liking I then switched back to library and noticed the image exposure was lighter, this is also confirmed by the histogram. Switching back and forth between develop module and library there is a distinct lightening of the image in library mode particularly in the shadow areas. I also exported the nef from the library module and reimported to see if the exported image contained all the changes from develop mode but the differences remain when compared to viewing the original image in develop mode. (hope that makes sense !)

I understand from the adobe forums develop mode uses pro photo rgb, whereas all the other modules uses adobe rgb colour space. So if this is the case are there any work arounds to ensure the image looks the same in all modules. It does seem strange that you can work on an image, fine tuning the various settings to obtain the image you want only to have it look different in library mode.

Am I missing something here ?

Thanks


----------



## Jasra (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

I should have done a bit more research before posting as my question has pretty much been answered here http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/afm8rbh6tnc31


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Jasra, welcome to the forum!  Well done for tracking it down!


----------

